# Who can resole LL Bean camp mocs?



## ButchHusy (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a pair of barely 2 year old camp mocs that need to be resoled, LL Bean does not do it any longer, who could resole them? The old wedge sole is preferred, thanks.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

If it was an original LL Bean purchase, i.e., you didn't buy them secondhand, you should be able to return them to LL Bean in exchange for a new pair.


----------



## ButchHusy (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks, I figured LL Bean would replace them, I would like these to have the wedge soles as their sipped soles always crack which is the issue I'm having right now. I would have thought they would put out a signature version w/ the wedge sole by now?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I see. Probably just check around with shoe repair shops, then.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

I've often wondered if B Nelson could resole an old pair of LLB blucher mocs for me, switching out the sipped sole for a simple non-aggressive lug sole. However, I never thought the transaction would be cost-effective. So I never asked. But if you've no concerns about cost, then I would suggest giving them a call.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

+1. Find a local cobbler that will glue on a replacement. If you want a wedge sole, I'd call around and explain what you'd like done and get a few quotes. I use B. Nelson for welted shoes, but in this case, the shoes aren't worth that much of an investment.


Duvel said:


> I see. Probably just check around with shoe repair shops, then.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Myself, I'd just exchange them for a new pair, along with a message to customer service that you would like to see Bean bring back the wedge sole.


----------



## nonartful dodger (Nov 24, 2011)

Duvel said:


> Myself, I'd just exchange them for a new pair, along with a message to customer service that you would like to see Bean bring back the wedge sole.


I'm not going to guess what their cost is for the shoes; but, why not hire or retain someone who could replace the soles? I'd rather pay them for a resole (with the wedge sole) than have to break in a new pair. The leather isn't that bad and holds up well for the price. It's just the soles wear so quick, especially on my feet


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

If that's what you'd rather do, then, of course. It is certainly an option.


----------



## ButchHusy (Dec 2, 2005)

nonartful dodger said:


> I'm not going to guess what their cost is for the shoes; but, why not hire or retain someone who could replace the soles? I'd rather pay them for a resole (with the wedge sole) than have to break in a new pair. The leather isn't that bad and holds up well for the price. It's just the soles wear so quick, especially on my feet


I did call today and was told I could send me back for another pair. I did ask why they don't offer resoling on these shoes any longer and was told it was cheaper for them to replace them instead of keeping people on staff to do the resoling. They still have people who do the soles of Bean boots, I don't see what the difference is here, time marches on.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

ButchHusy said:


> I did call today and was told I could send me back for another pair. I did ask why they don't offer resoling on these shoes any longer and was told it was cheaper for them to replace them instead of keeping people on staff to do the resoling. They still have people who do the soles of Bean boots, I don't see what the difference is here, time marches on.


I suppose it has something to do with the construction.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

They're so cheap already, why not buy a new pair?


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

ButchHusy said:


> I did call today and was told I could send me back for another pair. I did ask why they don't offer resoling on these shoes any longer and was told it was cheaper for them to replace them instead of keeping people on staff to do the resoling. They still have people who do the soles of Bean boots, I don't see what the difference is here, time marches on.


I imagine the resoling techniques are very different for their boots and their camp mocs. Plus, if LLB is known for one thing it's their boots. I imagine it makes more sense to keep the resoling function in the US (done by specialists) so they can say every part of the Bean Boot process is US based. They sell the boots with stories of people sending 50 year old pairs back to Maine for resoling, the nostalgia/Americana around that has value from a marketing standpoint. The rest of their shoes are just outsourced additions to their product range, the Boots are what the company was built on.

with all that said, I'm considering some mocs instead of Sperrys this year, so this isn't intended as a dig against the shoe.

/tangent


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

So what did you end up doing?


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

orange fury said:


> The rest of their shoes are just outsourced additions to their product range, the Boots are what the company was built on.


I certainly won't argue with the claim that duck boots are one of the items most synonymous with Bean, especially to the pubic at large. (They've been quite trendy over the last few years.) But Beans camp and blucher mocs are pretty damn iconic in their own right and have been for many year (at least in the northeast)!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Really enjoy my blucher mocs. In this weather, I sometimes wear my Bean boots through the walk or commute to the office, then switch there to my mocs.


----------



## ButchHusy (Dec 2, 2005)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> So what did you end up doing?


Nothing yet, most likely will send the back for a new pair. Hard to justify the cost of having them resoled elsewhere being that it would be more than the price I originally paid. At that point might as well spend the money on some Rancourts. I am still holding out hope they will produce a Signature version of the wedge soles they use on other Signature shoes.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

I've got a 32 year-old pair that needed new soles. Guy uptown said he could glue some one, but apparently these are nowadays hard to find. My shoes've been in his shop since June.


----------



## ButchHusy (Dec 2, 2005)

I did send them back and to their credit they sent me a new pair no questions asked. I have the say the leather is getting more and more like cardboard, no amount of leather lotion is softening them up.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Gotta love that Bean return policy.


----------

